# ztr (zero turn) - EV design



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

Leading ztr manufactures (just few 4 example), 
ztr features and specs; links:

http://www.exmark.com/Ride1.htm
http://www.hustlerturf.com/products.html?catid=4
http://www.gravely.com/COMMERCIAL/ZEROTURN/Pages/default.aspx
http://www.wrightmfg.com/index.cfm?...productid=6AD1A680-973E-8FFE-2A3A7CA10E09AF5E


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

electric mowers:
http://www.hustlerturf.com/products.html?sobi2Task=sobi2Details&catid=9&sobi2Id=19
http://www.ariens.com/products_lawn/l_amp/Pages/default.aspx; http://www.ampbyariens.com/
http://www.electrictractor.com/etc_dtls.asp?prodid=8
http://www.ddmotorsystems.com/ElectricLawnmowers.php


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

drivetrain requirements

for prototype purposes, make sense to start not from full frame, but lighter units - more parts and components available (and less expensive)
drivetrain basically the same as heavy units (variable displacement pumps - fixed displ. wheelmotors)

drivetrain requirements:
Existing light mowers (w/b, stand-on) specs:


ToroGrandStand Stand-On Z 
19 hp Kawasaki® KAI 23 hp Kawasaki
20" X 10" – 8";11" X 4" – 5"
Pump 10cc/rev; Wheel Motor 12 ci; 8 mph
Available Deck Widths 48" | 52"
74558 GrandStand – 19 hp Kaw/48" TF Deck 838 lbs. — 
74559 GrandStand – 19 hp Kaw/52" TF Deck 849 lbs. — 
74568 GrandStand – 23 hp Kaw/48" TF Deck 855 lbs. — 
74569 GrandStand – 23 hp Kaw/52" TF Deck 866 lbs. — 

Wright Stendar 
48’’ 52’’ 61’’ hp 17,19,23,25
Hydro Pumps Hydro-Gear 12 cc w/ Fans Hydro-Gear 12 cc w/ Fans Hydro-Gear 12 cc w/ Fans 
Wheel Motors Hydro-Gear 15 cu in 
Tires: High-Flotation 20 x 10 -8 ; 11 x 4 -5 flat free 
Speed Forward (mph) 9.5; rev 5.5
Dry Weight 820 845 870


Gravely wb engine-kaw(hp) _deck _weight lbs drive tires 13 x 6.5
GR1548FX 15 5.4 mph/ 48’’ 548 
GR1336FX 13 5.4 mph/ 36 481 
GR1332FX 13 5.4 mph/ 32 478 
HR1952FX 19 7/3mph 52 667 
HR1948FX 19 7/3mph 48 647 
HR1536FX 15 7/3mph 36 547 
Hydro-Gear® 10cc pumps and 12-cubic inch wheel motors


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

HydroGear motors specs (EV ztr torque & speed requrements)

http://www.hydro-gear.com/Industrial/MSeriesHGM.aspx
M-Series: HGM
MotorSize _____–12P_____ –12E_____ –15E ______–18E________ –24E
cuin [cc] _11.87[194.5] _12.09[198.2] __15.14[248.1]_ 18.92[310.1]_ 23.84[390.7]

Max. Torque lbs ft [Nm] 
cont __265.83 [360.42]| _ 346.67 [470.02] |_ 376.17 [510.01] _ 383.5 [519.96] _ 405.67 [33.81]
int.1)_ 331.67 [449.68] |_ 376.17 [510.01] |_ 420.42 [570.01] _ 472 [639.95] ___ 5 38.42 [729.99]
peak2) 398.33 [540.07]| _ 420.42 [570.01]| _ 472 [639.95] ___ 545.83 [740.05] _ 626.92 [849.98]

Max. Output hp[kW] 
cont ________13.5[10] __14.8[11] __13.4[10] __10.7[8] __9.4[7]

Weightlb [kg] _14.6 [6.6] _21.9 [9.9] _22.6 [10.3] _23.6 [10.7] _25.0 [11.3]














mph=rpm*d''*0.0029735

24'' wheel:
100rpm=7.13mph
200 =14.26
300 =21.40
400 =28.52
1000rpm=71.3mph
2000 =142.60

parker tl motors
http://www.parker.com/portal/site/P...nextcat=FIXED+DISPLACEMENT+MOTORS&Wtky=MOTORS
attach.-next post


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

Generic EV drivetrain calc

4 calc. the best to take generic motorcycle: on the hills (if you going sideways, along the slope) two-wheel drive mower has traction on one wheel (lover), upper wheel might have traction just enough to keep your nose in direction of travel; if not - you sliding down (if you have steering front wheels - to keep direction easier, but traction and propulsion still will be on one lower wheel) 

VehicleWeight_Pounds350/ _AdditionalWeight_pounds (rider)_180/ _Totalweight530/_
WheelDiameter_Inches 24_
FrontalArea_sq. ft. 12 _CoefficientofDrag0.9
MaximumSpeed_mph70;45;30; ___ 5;1__/ _Grade_Degrees3.43...30-45-60_
RollingResistance _asphalt/grass_
AccelerationFactor 0-60(0,120,60,30,20,10,5,3 sec)

45.0 degrees (1:1)
Acceleration force0; Rolling Resistance 9
Gradient Climbing lbs *374.8 ; *Aerodynamic Drag 72.6
mph__70_____55_____45_____30_____25______20______15______10______5______1__
Total Vehicle Drive Force :
501.4_456.4_432.4_405.43_98.8_393.4_389.2_386.2_384.4_*383.8*
drive power HP
93.2_66.7_51.7_32.3_25.5_20.9_15.5_10.2_5.1_1.02



p.s. attach- Parker TL motors specs - from prev. post


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

elMotors specs 

_requirements:_
_100rpm=7.13mph __200 =14.26 300 =21.40mph_
_max 383 lbf(517nm) @1-5mph; __ __min 60 lbf (81nm) @ max rpm_

_http://www.abb.com/product/us/9AAC100515.aspx?country=US_

_9C1.4.60.. ..M __*4.2 *__6.5 __*2.5 *__4.1 ___6000 ___500.0 ___1.57 __*12.6 *__21.6 __0.738 __268 __1.99 __2.04 __6.0_​9C4.4.40.. ..M *12.0* 10.0 *6.3 *5.5 4000 333.3 _2.64 _*36.0 *33.3 1.365 330 14.7 15.4 12.5

_9C1.4.60.. ..M __ _9C4.4.40.. ..M :
_Continuous __*torque at *__*zero *__speed __5)__Tcs __[Nm] _ 4.2 _ 12.0_
*Rated **torque *5)_T_rat [Nm] _ 2.5 _ 6.3
Rated *speed *_rpm _ 6000 _ 4000_
*Peak **torque *_T_pk [Nm] _ 12.6_36.0
Weight [kg] _6.0_12.5​ 
_9C1.4.60..M:_ 
_517/12.6=41.03 __6000/41=139 rpm @ max speed _
_dual motors 6+6=12kg_​_517/(12.6*2)=20.51; 6000/20.51=292.54rpm_
_[email protected]_
_min: [email protected]_

9C4.4.40..M: 
_517/12.0=43 4000/43=93rpm _​_517/36=14.46 4000/14.46=276.62rpm 14.46x12.0=173.52nm_


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

Perm Motor PMG-132​http://www.electricmotorsport.com/store/ems_ev_parts_motors_pmg132.php
weight 10kg x 2.2 = 22 lbs​ 
torque: *20.5 *nm cont; 38nm (s2) ,10 min
S1: 517/21=25.85 3480/25.8=134.62 rpm
S2: 517/38=13.60 3480/13.6=255.88 rpm​


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

batteries, generator, specs


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

Overall vehicle weight calc
frame
eMotors
Batteries
Controllers
generator

-------------------
comming up : )))))))))


----------

